# Post your drafts and ponies!!!



## ilovemyPhillip (Apr 4, 2009)

Very nice. [:

Left: Me on my 13.2h Arab/Quarter Pony gelding, Prince Phillip.
Right: My boyfriend, Will, on my (his) little 12.2h Icelandic/Caspian mare, Savannah. ;D


----------



## kamibear11 (Jul 7, 2010)

Cute!!


----------



## masatisan (Jan 12, 2009)

I really wanted to take a picture today, the two driving-bred Canadians were standing right beside the rescued mini in the barn, they all had red halter on it was so cute, shes black and obese and looks like a tiny canadian XD
This is my Percheron Arabian cross Caleb (he's only 15'3):








I'll post some pictures of duke and Jupiter (the driving bred canadians) and Buddy and Will the roan Percharons when I have the time to find/take some. Oh and Mini-Fabie too!


----------



## KawaiiCharlie (Nov 17, 2010)

This is harvey, a horse at a riding school i used to work at.
andd little rocky, another from the riding school


----------



## Icrazyaboutu (Jul 17, 2009)

Well, here is Dozer and Bart! Dozer is 18.2hh and Bart is 12.2


----------



## kamibear11 (Jul 7, 2010)

You guys have very cute horses!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

How about a draft pony? This is my 13h Fell gelding Harley


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

I also have other ponies. I have over 20 miniatures, so if you want to see them, check my website www.CheyAutRanch.com

Calista, 13.3h Arab/?


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

Willow, Welsh A yearling


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

Harrison Fjord, just under 14h Fjord gelding


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

Rio, 13.h Arab/? gelding


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

River, 13.3ish Arabian/Welsh


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

And Summer, 14h Welsh Cob/Haflinger


----------



## babloo (Oct 27, 2010)

CheyAut said:


> And Summer, 14h Welsh Cob/Haflinger


Hey CheyAut! Can I come live with you? You surely must need some help with all those gorgeous horses! haha


----------



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

ilovemyPhillip said:


> Very nice. [:
> 
> Left: Me on my 13.2h Arab/Quarter Pony gelding, Prince Phillip.
> Right: My boyfriend, Will, on my (his) little 12.2h Icelandic/Caspian mare, Savannah. ;D


Hey, I dont know if you know this already but I figured I would just let you know. The staps under your poneys belly should be crossed.


----------



## Mocha26 (Oct 27, 2010)

This is Delilah
She's a haflinger & she was my first horse!


----------



## kamibear11 (Jul 7, 2010)

cute everypone!!


----------



## EveningShadows (May 18, 2009)

My 3 y.o. 15.2hh Clydesdale/TB filly Eve:
http://i821.photobucket.com/albums/zz134/Picture*****z/ProfessionalPhotoshoot/IMG_7703.jpg

My mom's 9 y.o. 8hh-ish Miniature gelding in all his fluffy glory:
http://i821.photobucket.com/albums/zz134/Picture*****z/ProfessionalPhotoshoot/IMG_7565.jpg

Eve and Mini Man:
http://i821.photobucket.com/albums/zz134/Picture*****z/ProfessionalPhotoshoot/IMG_7677.jpg

And of course Justus, 5 y.o. 14hh Appy/Mustang/Welsh Pony
http://i821.photobucket.com/albums/zz134/Picture*****z/ProfessionalPhotoshoot/IMG_7329.jpg


----------



## kamibear11 (Jul 7, 2010)

cute!!!


----------

